# made a mistake  Help!



## dlknyca (Feb 23, 2018)

had to go to the hospital ER and couldn't get back for a few days the pork shoulder is covered in Mustard and a peppery rub. Is it done for or can I smoke and hope for the best?


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 23, 2018)

Was it in the refrigerator?  Does it have any off-smell?  If you don't trust it, toss it.  One pork shoulder is not worth another trip to the ER for food poisoning!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2018)

If it was in the refrigerator, I don't see why it wouldn't be any good.
I would smoke it!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 24, 2018)

You could even rinse it off and put a new light layer of fresh rub on it.  After it's rinsed and patted dry you could smell  if it's funky.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> If it was in the refrigerator, I don't see why it wouldn't be any good.
> I would smoke it!
> Al




Same-Same Me.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 24, 2018)

Yep.  If it were me I'd check it for off smell and if none I'd smoke it.
Hope the trip to ER fixed your problem.
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 24, 2018)

Agreed go for it any off smell that you don't notice will show up when you start to heat it.

Warren


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 24, 2018)

Golly, I regularly cook meat that has been in the fridge for several weeks, although I keep my fridge below 35. Given that you have mustard on it (a little vinegar is a nice preservative), I wouldn't worry at all.


----------



## HungryDan (Mar 1, 2018)

just touch it and check if its not slithery and don't stinks. I believe if its marinated you can keep it few days in fridge. Don't worry should be fine.


----------

